# Ryder Ericsson Engine



## Mike N (Nov 10, 2008)

I built this Ryder Ericsson Pumping Hot Air Engine last spring. 
It is a Myers 3" kit. 
http://myersengines.com/


----------



## Maryak (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike,

Good to see you got your picture in your profile ;D

And congratulations on what looks to be a beautiful engine. :bow: :bow:

More pictures Please.

Regards
Bob


----------



## jack404 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike thats a very classy looking engine

well done!! 

cheers ( and thanks for the link)

jack


----------



## wareagle (Nov 10, 2008)

That little engine looks very nice! Great work on it!!!  :bow: :bow:


----------



## Mcgyver (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike, that looks like a very nice build, congrats. I've made a 2" bore Rider Ericsson, the 3" must be massive! How's it run?

consider posting much large pics - and feel free to post more than one. It looks like a very nice engine and would be great to see it in more detail


----------



## Philjoe5 (Nov 10, 2008)

Mike, great job on a real classic and classy engine :bow:

Cheers,
Phil


----------



## b.lindsey (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful engine Mike. That has long been on my wish list. Could you comment on the drawings and castings relative to your build experience...I have heard differing opinions over the years.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## Orrin (Nov 11, 2008)

Beautiful! Good job, Mike. You are to be commended for your excellent craftsmanship.

Orrin


----------

